# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  \\( u)// Smiley d'Or 2014 : Les rsultats

## Barsy

Cher tous, 

Voici enfin la correction officielle de l'dition 2014 du Concours du Smiley d'Or !!

GrandFather et moi-mme avons pass plusieurs mois dans sa ralisation, dgustant chacune de vos participations dans le but d'en dgager toute la pulpe, toute la quintessence... Inutile de vous dire que ce fut bien souvent une tche extrmement ardue.

C'est maintenant chose faite et c'est donc avec grand plaisir que nous vous livrons les rsultats !!

----------


## Barsy

*Classement phrases bonus :*



*1. Drizzt [Drone38] - 28 points*

*2. Sunchaser - 22 points*

*3. Deaf - 19 points*

*4. Christophe P. - 16 points

5. shadowmoon - 16 points

6. Nhaps - 15 points

7. Homo_Informaticus - 14 points

8. pcaboche - 14 points

9. Alvaten - 14 points

10. Auteur - 11 points

11. illight - 10 points

12. MarieKisSlaJoue - 9 points*

*13. ledisciple - 8 points*

----------


## Barsy

*Classement "thme" :*



*1. pcaboche - 15 points (Miyazaki)*



*2. Homo_Informaticus - 13 points (Invasion extraterrestre)*



*3. Nhaps - 12 points (Minou)*



*4. Deaf - 10 points (Corrida)

5. Auteur - 10 points (Plagiat)

6. illight - 10 points (Pirate)

7. Christophe P. - 9 points (Lucifer)

8. MarieKisSlaJoue - 9 points (Voyage de Darwin)

9. ledisciple - 9 points (Concours)

10. shadowmoon - 7 points (Imprimante en panne)

11. Sunchaser - 6 points (Divers)

12. Drizzt [Drone38] - 5 points (Rponses de qualit)*

*13. Alvaten - 0 points (Aucun thme)*

----------


## Barsy

*Classement final :*



*1. Drizzt [Drone38] - 75 points*



*2. pcaboche - 73 points*



*3. Deaf - 61 points*



*4. Alvaten - 60 points

5. Sunchaser - 59 points

6. Homo_Informaticus - 57 points

7. illight - 50 points

8. Nhaps - 46 points

9. MarieKisSlaJoue - 45 points

10. Christophe P. - 43 points

11. shadowmoon - 40 points (Imprimante en panne)

12. ledisciple - 18 points*

*13. Auteur - 5 points*

----------


## Barsy

*Prix spcial billement :*



Pour leurs participations paresseuses, le jury a dcid de decerner un prix spcial  deux candidats : Le prix du plus beau billement !

*Bravo  ledisciple et  Auteur !!*

----------


## Barsy

*Prix spcial srnit :*



Malgr l'impatience et les trpignements des candidats, le jury a su garder son flegme et sa srnit pour dlivrer une correction de grande qualit.

C'est pourquoi nous dcernons cette anne un prix spcial aux membres du jury !

*Toutes nos flicitations  GrandFather et  Barsy !!*

----------


## GrandFather

Deaf

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Le taureau quelques instants plus tard, son moment de gloire aura t bref.

*Barsy* : Tu me rserves les oreilles et la queue ! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Vu l'tat, je souponne le mur cach derrire la muleta - 3/5




> -/\~


Le taureau en charge, il a gard un souvenir du prcdent torero au bout des cornes...

*Barsy* : Le prcdent torro s'est donc reconverti en castrat. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Le torero qui viendra  bout de ce taureau n'est pas encore n. - 3/5




> 003


Gros plan sur le geste trs technique du taureau sur l'entrejambe de son adversaire, vengeant ainsi ses anctres.

*Barsy* : Soit c'est un trs gros plan, soit le torador en a une sacr paire... - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est dingue ce qu'on peut cacher dans un habit de lumire... - 3/5




> )~[#]


La plus grande supportrice du taureau (une vache, bien entendu...) nous prsente sont plus beau sourire suite  l'exploit de son idole.

*Barsy* : C'est la vache qui rit ! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Mais s'il perd le combat, il va lui faire un effet boeuf... - 3/5




> '111


Le taureau se prpare  charger, queue dresse (technique surtout pratique chez les espces leves dans le sud de Saragosse)

*Barsy* : On voit bien de profil les deux pattes du taureau et la troisime au milieu qui a du pousser lorsqu'il a vu sa supportrice dans la foule. De plus il a toujours le morceau du torador accroch aux cornes. Comme quoi, en remettant les smileys dans le bon ordre, ton histoire s'amliore !!  - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Avec la quantit de banderilles qu'on voit, a rappelle Hellraiser ! - 3/5




> |/D^


Jolie esquive! La suite va tre sanglante...

*Barsy* : Je ne vois pas trop par contre l. Pour rester dans la corrida, a me fait plus penser  des banderilles. - 1/5
*GrandFather* :  Les espagnols sont un peuple fier et ombrageux, avec un tout petit cul pour viter les coups de cornes  Pierre Desproges - 3/5




> /_/|_|-:


Le torero suivant, derrire sa muleta, se prpare  viter la charge imminente.

*Barsy* : J'ai l'impression qu'il y a 2 muletas sur ce smiley non ? Par contre il devrait faire gaffe, je vois ses parties qui dpassent ! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Il est juste derrire sa muleta ? Il serait pas un tout petit peu con ton torero ? - 2/5




> +{<o


1 seconde avant impact.

*Barsy* : Pas mal du tout. Vu comment est positionn le torro derrire la muleta, il risque de prendre cher. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Le prtre est dj l, a va mal se terminer... - 3/5




> O=O*


C'est la fte, les toreros font la chenille, notre vainqueur est en tte et exhibe son souvenir.

*Barsy* : Pose les deux pieds en canard, c'est la chenille qui redmarre !! - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'tait bien la peine de jouer les fiers hidalgos superbes dans leur habit de lumire pour abdiquer ensuite toute dignit... - 3/5




> (o)/*


Le torero montrant son "trophe" au public.

*Barsy* : Il avait le choix entre les oreilles et la queue et finalement il a pris une couille... Enfin c'est de bonne guerre vu que le taureau en avait pris une des sienne. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Ca va tre repas de fte, ce soir ! - 3/5

*Total : 61 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


<>{?:}

*Barsy* : Rponse plutt banale. Mais comme tu es le premier je vais faire une exception. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Je n'ai pas reconnu ce que c'tait, mais pour ne pas passer pour un idiot je vais mettre la mme note que mon camarade. - 3/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


?3

*Barsy* : C'est simple et a me plait. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Ils existent, ils existent... Tu t'avances peut-tre un petit peu. - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


[MS@w9 ~]$

*Barsy* : Ils fournissent carrment l'adresse mail du SAV pour les bugs. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est batchement bien ! - 4/5

*Total : 19 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Corrida - Bien que sur l'une des propositions, le fait de remettre les smileys dans l'ordre t'a t bnfique, dans l'ensemble a reste quand mme assez dcousu... - 5/10
*GrandFather* : Tu as du bol que le jury ne compte pas dans ses rangs un militant anti-corrida. - 5/10

*Total : 10 points*

----------


## GrandFather

Homo_Informaticus

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Quel est ce bruit assourdisssant qui me donne un tel mal de crane ?

*Barsy* : Le voisin qui se met  la trompette, c'est vraiment pas de chance. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Celui de la note impitoyable qui s'abat telle un arbre mort, bam ! - 2/5




> -/\~


Ca a l'air de venir de dehors... Mais qu'est donc cette traine lumineuse a cot de la montagne ?

*Barsy* : Encore des Martiennes qui viennent nous montrer leurs lunes. De vraies tranes celles-l ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Je ne me rappelle plus de l'air de  Rencontres du 3me type  , c'tait da-de-di-dou-ding, ou de-di-dou-da-ding ? - 3/5




> 003


J'en crois pas mes binocles ! Je tends l'oreille... mais oui le bruit vient de cette direction !

*Barsy* : Ca m'est arriv aussi sur mon AX, Le bruit venait de la direction... - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Bien, mais j'ai une question: avec une seule oreille, comment fais-tu tenir tes binocles ? - 2/5




> )~[#]


Mon dieu, cet ovni s'approche de moi a toute vitesse laissant un sillage lumineux sur sa route !

*Barsy* : Capitaine Kirk, nous dtectons la prsence d'une intelligence sur cette plante. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Yaaak yak yak yak yaaak ! - 3/5




> '111


Vite grimpons a cette chelle qui mene au grenier !

*Barsy* : Aller plus hauuut !! Aller plus hauuut !! - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Ce serait pas plus malin d'aller se cacher dans le cacher dans le champ de mas d' ct, comme dans  Signes  ? - 3/5




> |/D^


Si je me blotis ici, sous cette pente de toit, quoi que ce soit il ne devrait pas me voir.

*Barsy* : Je vois trs bien la pente de toit avec les genoux replis. Pas mal trouv ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Et si je me cache les yeux avec les mains, personne ne pourra me voir - 5/5




> /_/|_|-:


J'entends les bruits de pas lents qui accompagnent ses mouvements de jambes hsitants. Je suis juste en face de lui...

*Barsy* : La morphologie des extraterrestres n'est pas si proche de la notre finalement. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Attention, chez certaines espces extraterrestres, la main leve en signe de paix est interprt comme une invitation sexuelle. - 3/5




> +{<o


Il m'a vu ! AAAAAHHHHHHHH (saut de terreur)

*Barsy* : Ton saut de terreur ressemble plus  celui d'une ballerine en tutu, mais pourquoi pas... - 3/5
*GrandFather* : En mme temps, tu dois avoir l'air aussi moche pour lui qu'il l'est pour toi. - 3/5




> O=O*


Je sus de peur mais..... il est tout mignon cet alien !

*Barsy* : Il semble assez ahuri cet alien. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : C'est le moment de demander son 06  E.T. - 2/5




> (o)/*


Salut Terrien ! on trinque ?

*Barsy* : La chance, je parie qu'il t'a amen un petit alcool local de sa plante pour l'apro. Ca c'est chouette ! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Attention  la drogue du violeur extraterrestre dans ton verre... J'ai vu ce qu'ils font  ceux qui sont enlevs dans un pisode de South Park, et c'tait pas joli joli. - 3/5

*Total : 57 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


{<< ::};

*Barsy* : Comme ci-dessus. J'ai cess de rflchir au commentaire que j'allais mettre. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Barsy a dcid de cesser de rflchir, je suis solidaire ! - 2/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


((3)x)

*Barsy* : J'ai du mal  voir l, En mme temps on ne sait jamais  quoi s'attendre avec les extraterrestres. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : L'ordinateur de bord des soucoupes aliens fonctionne en Lisp ! - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


[+]~~#8|

*Barsy* : Mouais, on dirait le bouton dmarrer avec une barre des tches, c'est a ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Je sais pas ce que tu as voulu faire, mais en penchant le smiley on voit la tte d'un bonhomme  lunettes avec de la fume au dessus, et un parpaing qui va lui tomber dessus, c'est rigolo ! - 3/5

*Total : 14 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Invasion extraterrestre - J'ai trouv la fin sympathique. Mais l'histoire mritait plus de rebondissements. - 7/10
*GrandFather* : J'esprais un rcit tenant plus de  Mars Attack  que de  Alf , mais c'tait quand mme pas mal. - 6/10

*Total : 13 points*

----------


## GrandFather

MarieKisSlaJoue

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Darwin qui nest pas convaincu par la thorie crationniste de lpoque et qui se mets  rflchir  autre chose.

*Barsy* : Il en fait une drle de tte quand il rflchit lui. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Attention, il ne faut pas confondre  Beagle  avec  Bigleux  - 3/5




> -/\~


Il a trs, trs longtemps avant Darwin, voil  quoi ressemblais un dinosaure.

*Barsy* : Je viens d'avoir le professeur Alan Grant au tlphone, et il me confirme, c'est un dvelopposaure ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Oui, enfin, c'est une vue d'artiste - 3/5




> 003


Et Voici des ufs de dinosaure.

*Barsy* : "Mais grand-pre a dit que le dinosaures ne pouvaient pas avoir d'oeufs." "C'est parce qu'ils ont utilis de l'ADN de grenouille !" - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Ils ont l'air bizarre, ce sont des bio ? - 2/5




> )~[#]


Darwin dort, il est en train de rver de sa thorie.

*Barsy* : Il en fait une drle de tte quand il dort lui. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est maintenant un fait prouv : les plus grands gnies de la science dormaient la tte dans un panier. - 2/5




> '111


Le gros bateau que Darwin prend pour aller tudier les animaux dans le monde entier.

*Barsy* : Bateau sur l'eau, La rivire la rivire ! Bateau sur l'eau La rivire et plouf Dans l'eau ! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : On distingue bien l'norme cargaison de pack de bires, c'est long cinq ans... - 2/5




> |/D^


Il a trs, trs longtemps avant Darwin, un dinosaure tombe dune falaise et se met  battre des ailles pour la premire fois.

*Barsy* : Le dinosaure il a une aile et un bras ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Pure, a va vite chez toi l'volution ! - 3/5




> /_/|_|-:


Oh malheur, le bateau de Darwin percute quelque chose. Le bateau coule !

*Barsy* : ***Bruit de porte qui grince*** (j'imite Cline Dion) - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Quoi ? Une mine, un cachalot, une plateforme ptrolire, un sous-marin russe ? Les autorits nous cachent quelque chose, c'est louche ! - 2/5




> +{<o


Enterrement de Darwin, sa femme pleure devant sa tombe.

*Barsy* : On avait tous des costumes et des talonnettes  l'enterrement d'Darwin !! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : On voit bien Lamarck qui a amen son accordon et Cuvier son banjo. Crmonie mouvante. - 2/5




> O=O*


Darwin Monte au ciel et se retrouve devant les porte du paradis face  Dieu.

*Barsy* : Knock, knock, knockin' on Heaven's door ! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Vu la prsence de l'toile, il est face  Jhovah... Il a d se tromper de bouton dans l'ascenceur. - 2/5




> (o)/*


Dieu critique Darwin sur sa thorie de lvolution, mais Darwin ne se laisse pas faire. Uppercut dans sa face. 

*Barsy* : Et pan !! dans ta face !! (par contre, si on pouvait avoir d'autres rponses qu'un mec avec un bras lev pour ce smiley a serait pas mal). - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Dieu va sans doute rpliquer par un coup de pied dans les gonades. Car c'est lui qui a invent l'Intelligent Design, grce auquel la partie la plus sensible de l'anatomie masculine se trouve tre expose aux coups... - 3/5

*Total : 45 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


    			[%*#]
				 o  ]
				 |_[]
				 |\


*Barsy* : Dans le concours du smiley d'or, on note des smiley et non des ascii art. Je mets donc 1 ! (Bonus +2 parce que a m'a quand mme bien faire rire). On voit bien que le type a mal au crne. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Le smiley, c'est l'art de l'pure, le symbolisme rduit  sa plus concise expression. En tant qu'esthte, je ne peux dcemment accepter cette violation de la discipline. - 2/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


				  0
				~/|\~


*Barsy* : Encore un Ascii art. Bon comme il n'est que sur 2 lignes, je vais tre clment. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Par reprsaille, je suis tent de supprimer les sauts de ligne dans l'affichage des rsultats... - 1/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


				##########
				########
				######
				#######
				#########


*Barsy* : En plus de ne pas tre un smiley, l je ne vois pas du tout. - 0/5
*GrandFather* : Aprs l'UI en tuiles, l'UI en bargraph, c'est une volution logique. - 1/5

*Total : 9 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Voyage de Darwin - L'ide de prendre Darwin comme thme est pas mauvaise. Mais je suppose que la thorie de l'volution aurait pu tre trate diffremment. Par exemple en dcrivant chaque smiley comme le stade d'volution d'une espce. - 4/10
*GrandFather* : Prendre Darwin comme thme tait assez risqu, les nombreux concepts abstraits de son oeuvre scientifique se prtent mal au smiley. Tu aurais pris Lonard de Vinci, par exemple, 'aurait t plus simple. - 5/10

*Total : 9 points*

----------


## GrandFather

Sunchaser

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Un geste puissant et vif, d'un grande claque de droite  gauche, mon torchon percute le moustique qui va s'craser contre le mur (et laissera une trace indlibile).

*Barsy* : Sunchaser 1 - Le moustique 0 !! Mais a mrite quand mme plus que 1. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Bravo ! Mais si un jour tu m'invites  prendre un verre, j'amnerai le mien. - 3/5




> -/\~


Un Sloughi de profil

*Barsy* : Avec un pompon au bout de la queue ? - 1/5
*GrandFather* : J'ai d'abord cru que le sloughi tait un cousin lointain du oumpa loumpa, jusqu' ce que Google m'apprenne l'incroyable vrit. - 3/5




> 003


Un gourmand sexuel en plein festoiement: "Dcidemment, c'est Byzance ce soir ! J'ai tant de choix ! Tous ces orifices qui me sont offerts !"

*Barsy* : Certains sont quand mme bien dilats ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : On sait dsormais ce qui a caus la chute de l'empire byzantin. - 2/5




> )~[#]


C'est Cyclop, des X-Men. Il fait la gueule parce que son espce de mono-lunette est toute raye ...

*Barsy* : Il me semble que c'est un truc en rubis sa mono-lunette. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Il va encore plus faire la gueule quand il va rcuprer des lunettes de la scu en remplacement... - 4/5




> '111


Un Welsh Corgi Pemprok de profil

*Barsy* : Les pattes sont trop longue pour correspondre. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Un nom si long pour un chien si petit... - 3/5




> |/D^


Ca y est ! Cyclop est tout content de sa nouvelle mono-lunette toute propre ! Il se marre maintenant ...

*Barsy* : C'est moi o il a sa mono-lunette de travers le cyclope ? - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Pourquoi se marre-t-il, c'est une mono-lunette dshabillante ? - 2/5




> /_/|_|-:


"Coucou ! Je m'tais cach sous le lit ! ", dit le coquin en sortant tout juste le bout de son nez de dessous le lit...

*Barsy* : C'est bien trange qu'un homme soit cach sous le lit alors que ma femme tait allonge dessus... Sans doute devait-il vrifier l'tat des lattes. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : J'ai du mal  me figurer la chose...  - 2/5




> +{<o


La plante que l'on voit a droite est irrmdiablement aspire par le trou noir.

*Barsy* : Aspi3000, tellement puissant qu'il aspire mme les plantes ! - 2/5
*GrandFather* : ...et elle ressortira par un trou blanc dans une autre dimension, dans laquelle ta proposition aura une meilleure note. - 2/5




> O=O*


Rien de tel que des haltres bien brillantes pour se motiver avant l'entrainement.

*Barsy* : La simple vue des haltres aurait plutt tendance  me dmotiver, mais cela dit, le smiley correspond bien. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Pas trop de produit pour laver par terre, a altre les haltres. - 4/5




> (o)/*


A gauche un bouclier Romain pour les joutes sportives "hippika gymnasia", et a droite un flau d'armes

*Barsy* : Pas mal trouv, j'aime bien. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Tu aimes les films de gladiateur ? - 4/5

*Total : 59 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


C++

*Barsy* : C'est simple, efficace, c'est classe ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Je suis partag entre rcompenser l'astuce, ou sanctionner la feignantise. Allez, une note mdiane pour trancher. - 3/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


<=3

*Barsy* : Voil que Sunchaser se met  nous dessiner des bites maintenant. Mais aprs tout peut-tre que le troisime type tait bien pourvu qui sait. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Erron car il existe un quatrime type de rencontre, celui mentionn dans South Park et impliquant des sondes anales. - 2/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


###

*Barsy* : Pas mal comme ide, a reprsente le fait que W10 sera le mme sur tous les crans (PC, tablette, smartphone) et on reconnait l'interface Modern UI. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Je vais suivre Barsy, je ne l'avais pas vu comme cela au premier coup. - 5/5

*Total : 22 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Divers - Il n'y a pas de thme prcis, mais je mets quand mme 1 pour avoir fait un semblant de thme sur cyclop et sur les chiens. - 1/10
*GrandFather* : Y'a des chiens, des cyclopes et des sybarites byzantins, c'est nawak. J'aime bien. - 5/10

*Total : 6 points*

----------


## GrandFather

Drizzt [Drone38]

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Isaac Asimov est triste, Barsy tant jury il ne peut plus faire une participation en son honneur.

*Barsy* : Mais o sont les rouflaquettes ? Je ne mets pas 5  ce smiley sinon tu serais capable toi aussi de nous faire une participation uniquement sur Isaac Asimov l'an prochain. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Alors dj -1 pour avoir flatt le jury, et -2 pour n'avoir flatt QUE la moiti du jury. - 2/5




> -/\~


Coucher de Soleil sur le mont Fuji. Zeeeeennnnn

*Barsy* : La photo semble correspondre. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Une vague de srnit m'envahit  la lecture de cette description. Comme Hokuzai. - 4/5




> 003


Moment intense du match, la mle se prpare. Attendez, a ne va pas du tout, il y a un joueur dans le mauvais sens !

*Barsy* : Monsieur l'arbitre, il y a aussi un joueur qui a perdu son short ! - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Et il y en a un qui se fait mordre l'oreille ! - 4/5




> )~[#]


L'arrire du cochon se rapproche du barbecue, a va faire gruuuiiiikkkkk.

*Barsy* : Pas mal trouv. Il va se faire griller les fesses. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : On reconnat l l'ami des animaux ; en mettant le cochon vivant sur le barbecue, on lui pargne ces pratiques barbares que sont l'abattage et l'quarissage. - 4/5




> '111


L'arme des Huns (j'assume totalement ce jeu de mot) prte au combat, on peut voir une pe et un bouclier dpasser.

*Barsy* : Pas mal comme jeu de mot ! Je rajoute donc un 1 en renfort. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : L o Drizzt passe, l'humour ne repousse pas. - 2/5




> |/D^


Si j'arrive  attraper ce ravioli avec mes baguettes, la crevette  cot ne reprsentera plus aucun challenge.

*Barsy* : L'ide des baguettes chinoises me plat bien. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Pas mal, ce court extrait des  aventuriers du menu vapeur  - 5/5




> /_/|_|-:


Tu es sr que si j'enlve mon bras cet chafaudage va tenir ? J'ai comme un doute tout de mme....

*Barsy* : Lche pas Roger !! Lche pas !! - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Tiens-toi  la truelle, j'enlve le bras. - 4/5




> +{<o


Combat ingal entre un engin de chantier et une vieille dame essayant de le repousser avec son parapluie.

*Barsy* : Sans doute une des rponses qui m'a fait le plus rire. Ca mrite donc un 5 ! - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Et si elle est espagnole en plus, a fait un titre d'enfer !  Mm Pilar contre Caterpillar !  - 5/5




> O=O*


Ca y est, j'ai enfin ma paire de google glass !

*Barsy* : A mon avis ce sont les Google glass des annes 80 ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Deux points de moins pour avoir tlcharg l'appli  rayons X et essay de regarder sous mes vtements, coquin ! - 3/5




> (o)/*


On peut voir ici la pierre s'approcher de la cible alors que le balayeur frotte la glace juste devant. Ahhh le curling, un sport qui mriterait d'tre plus connu.

*Barsy* : Monfort : "Quel plaisure de voir avec quelle grace ces Norvgiennes are evoluing sur la ice". Candeloro : "Ouaip, moi voir toutes ces gonzesses qui passent le balais a me rend tout dur comme de la glace hhh !!" - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Allez, la note maximale pour avoir fait la promotion de la plus surraliste des disciplines olympiques, loin devant la descente en skis  courbure inverse et le bobsleigh amphibie. - 5/5

*Total : 75 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


D

*Barsy* : Pas mal trouv, le ++ fait un incrment de la valeur. Donc l'incrment de C est D. Pour le coup tu m'as bluff ! - 5/5
*GrandFather* : ...considr comme un langage qui pourrait potentiellement remplacer le C++. Pas mal trouv. - 4/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


|||<--

*Barsy* : Excellent ! Moi j'aime, le smiley se comprend facilement, c'est bien ! - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Simple, mais un peu trop prosaque  mon got. - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


C:\<

*Barsy* : Sans doute mon plus gros fou rire de tous les smileys. Bravo pour cette ide de gnie !! Je mets 5 points + 3 bonus. - 8/5
*GrandFather* : C'est bien connu, c'est dans les vieux shell qu'on fait les meilleurs Soap. - 3/5

*Total : 28 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Aucun - Je n'ai pas russi  identifier le thme. Mais comme quoi il est mieux parfois de se concentrer sur le contenu de ses rponses plutt que sur un thme. - 0/10
*GrandFather* : Pas de thme, mais une remarquable homognit dans la qualit des propositions. Ca mrite la moyenne. - 5/10

*Total : 5 points*

----------


## GrandFather

ledisciple

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013

*Barsy* : Mais c'est moi a !! H oui bien vu, c'est mon portrait tout crach !! - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Eh mais oui, c'est Barsy ! La vache, tu l'as pas arrang... - 3/5




> -/\~


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2012

*Barsy* : C'est Sunchaser ! Apparemment il aurait donc un nez pointu. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : => La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> 003


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2011

*Barsy* : C'est CaDegenere. J'tais arriv avant dernier en 2011 alors que j'avais pourtant eu la meilleure note possible (18/15) en rpondant Isaac Asimov sur un smiley (mais c'tait un smiley bonus). - 1/5
*GrandFather* : => La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> )~[#]


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2010

*Barsy* : Il s'agissait de pcaboche. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : => La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> '111


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2009

*Barsy* : C'etait Mlny84 qui a gagn en 2009. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : => La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> |/D^


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2008

*Barsy* : En 2008, c'tait Rakken. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : => La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> /_/|_|-:


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2007

*Barsy* : Parp1 a gagn en 2007. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : <= La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> +{<o


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2006

*Barsy* : C'est xavlours le gagnant de 2006 ! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : => La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> O=O*


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2005

*Barsy* : stupid_puma a gagn en 2005. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Ah tiens, la seule proposition qui pourrait ressembler  quelque chose... - 1/5




> (o)/*


=> La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2004

*Barsy* : LeChip fut le tout premier vainqueur du concours !! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Et si on avait eu un smiley en plus, comment t'aurais fait, hein ? - 0/5

*Total : 18 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


%

*Barsy* : J'ai du mal  voir si la rponse est bien ou null. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Ton chat a march sur ton clavier ? - 0/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


%^)

*Barsy* : J'aurais tendance  dire qu'il a un lger strabisme... - 3/5
*GrandFather* : C'est la rencontre du troisime type de rhum arrang (celui aromatis  la vanille) ? - 2/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


!#%

*Barsy* : Scrogneugneu ? - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Rogntudju ! - 0/5

*Total : 8 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Concours - Une trs belle retrospective des anciennes ditions du concours, ce qui m'aura donn l'envie d'aller en relire quelques-unes. - 6/10
*GrandFather* : Evoquer l'image des grands esprits du pass est louable, se cacher derrire pour dissimuler son manque d'inspiration l'est dj moins ; si tu veux rejoindre un jour le panthon du smiley, il va falloir faire mieux. - 3/10

*Total : 9 points*

----------


## GrandFather

illight

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Un pirate triste, avec la gueule de bois.

*Barsy* : Un coup de rhum et la gueule de bois disparait. Il n'y a pas de remde plus efficace ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Une invasion de termites quand on a une jambe de bois, y'a de quoi se saouler en effet. - 2/5




> -/\~


En se levant ce matin, il a remarqu" qu'il avait pas une jjambe de bois, mais 2 ! quel tonnement !

*Barsy* : La gueule plus les jambes ? C'est plus un pirate, c'est un pantin ! - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Son tonnement va aller croissant quand, comme  son habitude il va se gratter l'entrejambes au rveil, et s'apercevoir qu'il a aussi un crochet. - 3/5




> 003


Pourtant, son taux d'alcoolmie n'est pas trs leve ??

*Barsy* : Il a la gueule de bois et un faible taux d'alcoolmie ? C'est pas un pirate alors ! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Ce n'est pas plutt son taux de sang par litre d'alcool ? - 2/5




> )~[#]


Incomprhension totale : il est furax !

*Barsy* : Il est furax parce que son taux d'alcolmie n'est pas lev. Normal pour un pirate. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Belle dentition, pour un pirate. - 2/5




> '111


Il va aller voir les urgences au niveau -1 pour rtablir la vrit...

*Barsy* : C'est moi ou le pirate voit triple ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : La numrotation des tages en chiffres romains, c'est d'un snob... - 2/5




> |/D^


Tiens c'est bizarre, une des jambes de bois est plus courte que l'autre : comme c'est rigolo !

*Barsy* : C'est pour a qu'il marche en crabe ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est ce qui lui donne cette dmarche chaloupe et qui lui vaut de se faire siffler dans les bars du port... - 2/5




> /_/|_|-:


Par contre, pour faire la course en sac, c'est pas facile...

*Barsy* : Pas mal trouv, je vois bien la course en sac. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Courage, la ligne d'arrive et la bouteille de pinard  gagner ne sont pas loin ! - 5/5




> +{<o


Ah voil le magicien des urgences, avec son drle de chapeau.

*Barsy* : On reconnait que c'est un magicien urgentiste, il y a une croix rouge sur le chapeau. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Le foie est atteint et il commence  dlirer, il confond l'aumnier avec un magicien. - 2/5




> O=O*


"Je suis tonn, c'est la premire fois que je vois un pirate  2 jambes de bois !" dit l'urgentiste.

*Barsy* : Il en a les yeux carquills ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Il sera encore plus tonn quand il croisera la route du redoutable Capitaine Blind Roger, le clbre pirate aux deux bandeaux et aux deux crochets ! - 3/5




> (o)/*


Paf ! prend cette jambe de bois dans ta tronche, sale urgentiste ! j'ai bien vu ton sourire en coin !

*Barsy* : Et pan !! dans ta face !! (a te drange pas si j'utilise le mme commentaire que celui que j'ai mis  MarieKisSlaJoue ?) - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Les violences aux urgences sont un acte de piraterie avec lequel il ne faut pas trop plaisanter, quand mme. - 2/5

*Total : 50 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


{i++}=>{$i}

*Barsy* : Si ma notation peut sembler parfois flottante, je vous assure que j'essaie de la faire de faon entire. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : On dirait un mlange de C++ et de PHP, y'en a qui vont rler ! - 2/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


E.T.- -O

*Barsy* : Ce matin, il y a E.T. qui s'est servi  manger dans mon frigo. Il m'a dit "ils sont extra tes restes !". - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Cet E.T., toujours  rclamer un tlphone... Il peut pas se prendre un forfait, comme tout le monde !? - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


&(_)_$**:^,!?.!

*Barsy* : Tiens, on dirait ma cl WiFi... - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Encore le vieux bug de l'installation de Windows propose en mandarin par dfaut ? - 1/5

*Total : 10 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Pirate - L'histoire est assez bancale (en mme temps difficile de se tenir droit sur 2 jambes de bois). - 3/10
*GrandFather* : L'ide d'voquer la prvalence de l'alcoolisme dans la piraterie et le dsert mdical de l'Ile de la Tortue renforce le rle social du smiley comme lanceur d'alerte. J'approuve. - 7/10

*Total : 10 points*

----------


## GrandFather

Christophe P.

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Lucifer se demande qui a bien pu lui faire cette affreuse coupe de cheveux pendant qu'il dormait.

*Barsy* : Trouver un bon coiffeur de nos jours, c'est l'enfer !! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Et encore, il a eu de la chance, il aurait pu se retrouver avec un dessin kawaii fait au marqueur sur le front... - 3/5




> -/\~


La moustache n'est pas mieux !

*Barsy* : C'est parce qu'il a utilis 6 fers  friser. Les 6 fers  friser la moustache. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Sans doute une mauvaise plaisanterie des Bacchantes. - 3/5




> 003


Qui s'est amus  faire un cercle entre sa bouche et son nombril, et entre son nombril et ses testicules !

*Barsy* : Encore un coup de sa tante ! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : On souponne des dmons des premier et deuxime cercles. - 1/5




> )~[#]


a le fout grave en rogne !

*Barsy* : C'est balot. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Il y en a qui vont vivre un enfer ! - 2/5




> '111


Il en montre les dents.

*Barsy* : C'est l'enfer des dents...te !! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Il l'avait pas dj fait le coup des dents et Eve ? - 2/5




> |/D^


Pour se calmer il fouette quelques pcheurs.

*Barsy* : Ils n'avaient pas assez pchs alors il n'y avait "plus thon". - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est la premire reproduction en smiley d'un tableau de Jrme Bosch que je vois. Balaise ! - 3/5




> /_/|_|-:


Rien ne le calme, il se cogne la tte contre les murs qui en tremblent.

*Barsy* : S'il continue il va le dmon ter ! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : S'il continue ce boucan, les dmons du cercle infrieur vont taper au plafond... - 2/5




> +{<o


Il casse des croix et mange des ttes mais est toujours furax.

*Barsy* : Il a des soucis. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Il avait une fois fait le contraire, a lui tait rest sur l'estomac. - 2/5




> O=O*


Quand tout  coup il se souvient !

*Barsy* : Bon sang mais c'est bien sur !! Et il se "sert bire". - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Je crois voir : une bulle au dessus de la tte du personnage, avec une ampoule symbolisant l'ide soudaine dedans. Si ce n'est pas cela, tu seras assez aimable pour retrancher de toi-mme 2 points  ta note, merci. - 3/5




> (o)/*


... il s'est fait rouler dans la farine une succube. La honte !

*Barsy* : Mais est-ce qu'elle l'aime ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est l'histoire classique, un soir un peu beurr tu emballes une fille en bote, tu la ramnes chez toi, et le lendemain matin tu te rends compte que c'est un dmon femelle qui a vol ton me et ta carte bleue. - 2/5

*Total : 43 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


{++&&--}

*Barsy* : J'ai plus trop d'ide de commentaire. C'est parce qu'il n'est point heure  corriger ce concours. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Une prophtie dit que si l'on essaye d'excuter ce code, l'univers disparat. On essaye ? - 2/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


0[]0

*Barsy* : On connait maintenant le secret de l'le de Pques. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Cylon y regarde bien, c'est assez ressemblant. - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


BSOTD

*Barsy* : Ca pourrait tre une ide de faire l'interface sous forme d'un cran bleu avec un texte. Comme a on ne voit pas quand a plante. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : J'ai toujours pens que cet cran avait t conu pour tromper les daltoniens tritanopes en leur dissimulant le fait qu'il avait eu un plantage. Ingnieux ! - 2/5

*Total : 16 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Lucifer - La fin mritait d'tre plus surprenante... - 5/10
*GrandFather* : En fait, si on fait le compte, on s'emmerde un peu en Enfer... - 4/10

*Total : 9 points*

----------


## GrandFather

shadowmoon

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Du coup le chef fait sa tte des mauvais jours

*Barsy* : Ah ? Pour le mien c'est sa tte des bons jours a ! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Je la reconnais, c'est celle qu'il fait quand je lui annonce un report d'un mois de la mise en prod que j'aurais d dj faire il y a quinze jours. - 2/5




> -/\~


il appelle la hotline

*Barsy* : Bonjour, si vous appelez pour noter un smiley, fates le 1, pour un conseil fates le 2... Ben 1 donc. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : C'est tout  fait a, on reconnat le Taj-mahal et le Gange derrire. - 2/5




> 003


le code d'erreur est tap

*Barsy* : Veuillez maintenant saisir les 16 chiffres de votre carte bleue. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Il est facile  mmoriser, c'est le mme que le mot de passe du compte d'administrateur sur le serveur de la bote. - 2/5




> )~[#]


attention son humeur empire, il vient d'entendre le temps dattente

*Barsy* : Mais est-ce que la musique d'attente est sympa ? Toum ! toudum toum toum ! tudutudu toum toum ! (Barsy, champion de France de musique sur forum) - 1/5
*GrandFather* : OUi, mais l'avantage est qu'il pourra aprs chanter  la lettre  Elise  de mmoire  la perfection. - 2/5




> '111


111 heures c'est vrai trop

*Barsy* : Il est abonn chez Alice ? ouh ouh !! ouh ouh !! - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Il devrait pas se plaindre, pendant 111 heures il devient injoignable. - 3/5




> |/D^


il raccroche violemment

*Barsy* : Monsieur et madame Croche ont une fille. C'est Sarah ! - 4/5
*GrandFather* : De la main gauche ? Quelle brute ! Il avait dj dcroch du droit... - 3/5




> /_/|_|-:


il sort de son bureau, court dans le couloir

*Barsy* : Quand on est stress, un petit footing a dtend. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Allez, 2 points au titre de la nostalgie pour m'avoir rappel mes premiers jeux de rle sur micro avec leurs graphismes dpouills... - 2/5




> +{<o


il arrive essouffl devant le service informatique

*Barsy* : have you tried turning it off and on again ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est bien la premire fois que quelqu'un a l'air fatigu dans ce service de feignants ! - 2/5




> O=O*


il se retrouve face  face avec un technicien

*Barsy* : Cette proposition abreuve mon esprit de moultes questions. Faut-il imaginer le face  face en vu du dessus ? Comme si, le chef et le techniciens s'apprtaient  plonger chacun dans les bras de l'autre pour un fougueux calin. Peut-tre ceux-ci sont-ils en train de danser passionnment sur des rythmes endiabls de salsa. Le technicien aurait mis une fleur dans ses cheveux par pure coquetterie. Faut-il sinon imaginer le smiley comme si l'on tait du point de vue de l'un ou de l'autre des protagonistes de cette scne. Ce qui soulve alors une autre interrogation : lequel ? Je crains que mon cerveau ne surchauffe aprs toutes ces rflexions et c'est pourquoi je n'irais pas plus avant dans cette mditation. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Les grosses lunettes  caille et le bouton d'acn indiquent qu'il est face au geek du service. - 2/5




> (o)/*


Ce dernier est perplexe devant cette rencontre imprvue

*Barsy* : Je suis perplexe devant cette rponse... - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Ca a peut-tre une signification dans un autre encodage. - 1/5

*Total : 40 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


(2+

*Barsy* : J'aime l'ide du leet. Mme si le smiley me fait penser  un string. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : |D4$ |\/|4|_ - 3/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


3O-|-<

*Barsy* : Il est en train de se faire chier dessus l non ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Je sais pas  quoi a ressemble, mais j'aime bien la forme. - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


_[](o)D 

*Barsy* : Une textbox, une checkbox, un radiobouton et une oreille ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Je ne pensais que Microsoft ose faire une intgration de Youporn dans l'interface de leur nouvel OS... - 2/5

*Total : 16 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Imprimante en panne : On reste un peu sur notre faim. On aimerait bien savoir comment l'histoire se fini, est-ce que le technicien rpare l'imprimante ? Quel tait le problme (cartouche vide, bourrage papier) ? Est-ce Steven le technicien arrivera finalement  avouer sa flamme  Patrick le chef ? - 3/10
*GrandFather* : Le thme me rappelle un peu trop le bureau pour dclencher en moi un enthousiasme dlirant... - 4/10

*Total : 7 points*

----------


## GrandFather

Auteur

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Quel est ce bruit assourdisssant qui me donne un tel mal de crane ? (Homo_Informaticus)

*Barsy* : Le voisin qui se met  la trompette, c'est vraiment pas de chance. - 0/5
*GrandFather* : Vade retro, vil doppelgnger ! - 0/5




> -/\~


il appelle la hotline (shadowmoon)

*Barsy* : Bonjour, si vous appelez pour noter un smiley, fates le 0, pour un conseil fates le 2... Ben 0 donc. - 0/5
*GrandFather* : What's new, copycat? - 0/5




> 003


Et Voici des ufs de dinosaure. (MarieKisSlaJoue)

*Barsy* : "Mais grand-pre a dit que le dinosaures ne pouvaient pas avoir d'oeufs." "C'est parce qu'ils ont utilis de l'ADN de grenouille !" - 0/5
*GrandFather* : Et Voici des ufs de dinosaure. (MarieKisSlaJoue) - 0/5




> )~[#]


L'arrire du cochon se rapproche du barbecue, a va faire gruuuiiiikkkkk. (Drizzt [Drone38])

*Barsy* : Pas mal trouv. Il va se faire griller les fesses. - 0/5
*GrandFather* : Un peu rptitititititif ce procd, non ? - 0/5




> '111


La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2009 (ledisciple)

*Barsy* : C'etait Mlny84 qui a gagn en 2009. - 0/5
*GrandFather* : => La raction du gagnant du Smiley d'Or 2013 - 0/5




> |/D^


Tiens c'est bizarre, une des jambes de bois est plus courte que l'autre : comme c'est rigolo ! ( illight)

*Barsy* : C'est pour a qu'il marche en crabe ? - 0/5
*GrandFather* : C'est pour a qu'il marche en crabe ? (en fait, c'est pas con comme ide  ::):  ) - 0/5




> /_/|_|-:


Rien ne le calme, il se cogne la tte contre les murs qui en tremblent. (Christophe P.)

*Barsy* : S'il continue il va le dmon ter ! - 0/5
*GrandFather* : S'il continue il va le dmon ter ! (gnial, j'adore !) - 0/5




> +{<o


1 seconde avant impact. (Deaf)

*Barsy* : Pas mal du tout. Vu comment est positionn le torro derrire la muleta, il risque de prendre cher. - 0/5
*GrandFather* : Vends photocopieuse Ricoh RH9500 ayant peu servi. Prix  dbattre. Offre  envoyer  DVP qui transmettra. - 0/5




> O=O*


Rien de tel que des haltres bien brillantes pour se motiver avant l'entrainement. (Sunchaser)

*Barsy* : La simple vue des haltres aurait plutt tendance  me dmotiver, mais cela dit, le smiley correspond bien. - 0/5
*GrandFather* : Bis repetita placent... ou pas. - 0/5




> (o)/*


Ben je sais pas (c'est de moi l  ::aie:: )

*Barsy* : Enfin !! Auteur nous a fait l'honneur d'une rponse personnelle. Je ne pouvais mettre qu'un 5 pour encourager une telle initiative. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Pourtant, il y a avait de bonnes ides  piquer aux autres, pour celui-ci. - 0/5

*Total : 5 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


 ::aie:: 

*Barsy* : Tes rponses sont constantes. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : La premire note correcte, pour avoir rendu la sensation prouve par de nombreux utilisateurs du langage. - 3/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


 ::lol:: 

*Barsy* : mdr ! - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Dsol, mais comme c'est du dmatrialis je ne peux pas te mettre au moins un point pour le papier et l'encre comme  l'cole. - 0/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


 ::mur:: 

*Barsy* : Au dbut, je voulais mettre 1  ce smiley. Et puis en y rflchissant un peu plus, je me suis que le mec qui se tape la tte contre le mur, s'il russit  faire un trou dedans ben a fera une fentre. Et l'ide m'a plu, donc 5. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Comme j'ai moins d'imagination que Barsy, je me contente de mettre 1. - 1/5

*Total : 11 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Plagiat - Picasso a dit : "les bons artistes copient, les grands artistes volent". Tu nous as donc dmontr ici que tu tais un grand artiste ! J'ai mis 9 parce que tu n'as pas russi  tenir ton thme jusqu'au bout. - 9/10
*GrandFather* : En t'accordant une bonne note, je risquerais de t'inciter  recommencer l'anne prochaine, ce qui ne serait pas gentil pour le jury des Smileys 2015. Mais j'ai quand mme mis 1 parce que tu n'as pas russi  tenir ton thme jusqu'au bout. - 1/10

*Total : 10 points*

----------


## GrandFather

pcaboche

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


 Yubaba la sorcire.

			(Spirited Away - 2001 - ???????? - Le Voyage de Chihiro)


*Barsy* : Pas mal, je distingue presque la vrue sur le front !! Mon second meilleur film de Miyazaki. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Je prfre Baba Yaga, la sorcire des contes russes, mais c'est bien trouv. - 4/5




> -/\~


				Pour rester avec Miyazaki, je vais dire _"Howl's Moving Castle"_ (2004 - ??????? - Le Chteau Ambulant)

				Sinon je trouve qu'il ressemble plus  Muta, un gros chat cynique et l'un des personnages principaux de _"The Cat Returns"_ (il apparat aussi dans _"Whispers of the Heart"_ de 1995). Il n'est pas content parce qu'on vient de l'appeler "Buta" (porc)...

				(The Cat Returns - 2002 - ????? - Le Royaume des Chats)
				(Ralisateur : Hiroyuki Morita)


*Barsy* : Ca fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu celui l. Il me semble qu'elle est jeune, puis qu'un sortilge la rend vielle et ensuite elle ne peut plus sortir du chateau. J'ai quelques films  revoir. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : J'avoue,  ma grande honte, ma mconnaissance de l'oeuvre de Miyazaki. Mais c'est encore pas mal trouv. - 3/5




> 003


 Ponyo !!!!  \(^?^)/

			Allez, tous en coeur :

_Ponyo, Ponyo, Ponyo, c'est un p'tit poisson
			Un tout petit poisson, qui vient des mers trs bleues
			Ponyo, Ponyo, Ponyo, elle a un p'tit bidon
			C'est une petite fille toute ronde..._




			(Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea - 2008 - ??????? - Ponyo sur la Falaise)


*Barsy* : Un que je n'ai pas vu. Mais  mon avis vu l'ge de mon fils a ne va pas tarder. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : C'est malin, maintenant j'ai l'air dans la tte. - 3/5




> )~[#]


 Le Dieu Cerf.

			(Princess Mononoke - 1997 - ????? - Princesse Mononoke)


*Barsy* : J'ai plus de mal pour le coup  distinguer le Dieu Cerf dans le smiley. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : D'accord, mais aprs s'tre fait craser par un 4x4 des Eaux et Forts. - 3/5




> '111


 Nekobasu, le Catbus aux multiples paires de pattes...  ::heart:: 

			(My Neighbor Totoro - 1988 - ??????? - Mon Voisin Totoro)


*Barsy* : Un film trs sympatique ma fois. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Ah, celui-l je connais ! - 4/5




> |/D^


 Teto, l'cureuil-renard.

			(Nausica of the Valley of the Wind - 1984 - ???????? - Nausica de la Valle du Vent)


*Barsy* : C'est celui l mon meilleur film de Miyazaki. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Peuh, y'en a que pour l'cureuil-renard, alors que le rat-taupe est tellement plus mignon. - 3/5




> /_/|_|-:


 Des pavillons maritimes hisss  un mat... Pourquoi est-ce si important pour cette jeune fille ? Rponse dans ce magnifique film de Goro Miyazaki (le fils d'Hayao Miyazaki)

			(From Up on Poppy Hill - 2011 - ??????? - La Colline aux Coquelicots)


*Barsy* : Je suis all le voir au cinma, il est sorti il n'y a pas si longtemps d'ailleurs. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Trs joli. - 4/5




> +{<o


 Kiki  califourchon sur son balai.

			(Kiki's Delivery Service - 1989 - ?????? - Kiki la petite Sorcire)


*Barsy* : En repensant au film et en regardant le smiley, je me dis que a correspond trs bien. - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Sabbat tous les records ! - 4/5




> O=O*


 Totoro !!!!  ::heart::   ::heart:: 
			Et en Unicode, a donne a -> ?.??

			(My Neighbor Totoro - 1988 - ??????? - Mon Voisin Totoro)




*Barsy* : C'est ressemblant. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : C'est plutt bien trouv, kanji pense. - 4/5




> (o)/*


 Porco nous fait signe de son avion.

			(Porco Rosso - 1992 - ??? - Porco Rosso)


*Barsy* : Je regarde rarement les films en VF, mais de celui l je me souviens surtout du doublage par Jean Rno. Impossible par contre de me souvenir de l'histoire, il m'a pas trop marqu. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Trs bon dessin anim, mais je prfre Hlice aux pays des merveilles. - 4/5

*Total : 73 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


 

```
auto lambda=[&](){*(c++)*11;};
```


*Barsy* : Est-ce que ce code compile au moins ? Je n'en mettrais pas ma main  couper. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : J'approuve, mais je ne vois pas trop o est la rfrence  Miyazaki... - 3/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


			(==_==) 

Note : contrairement  la croyance populaire, le "troisime type" ne dsigne pas un extra-terrestre. En revanche, si vous croisez un alien dans sa soucoupe volante, c'est une rencontre du 3me type (et si vous vous faites capturer, c'est une rencontre du 4me type; si vous vous accouplez avec, c'est une rencontre du 7me type...)


*Barsy* : Le smiley me fait bizarrement penser  cyclope des X-Men vu de face (mais il faut blamer Sunchaser, c'est lui qui m'a mis cette ide dans la tte). Par contre pour le texte, j'ai quelques doutes. Le 4me type c'est le film avec Milla Jovovich (The Fourth Kind/Phnomnes paranormaux) je suppose et Le 7me type fait rfrence au 7me ciel c'est a ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Merci, Maitre Capelo. A ce sujet, j'ai toujours pens que Maitre Capelo tait un extraterrestre infiltr qui prparait le terrain pour une invasion alien, en sapant le moral des humains en leur faisant prendre conscience de leur nullit en vocabulaire et en grammaire.  - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.




```
X="() { :;} ; echo apt-get -y install kde" `which bash` -c "echo That should do it... xD"
```

*Barsy* : 2 avec un malus de 1 pour le mal de tte... - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Ce n'est pas a qui va persuader le grand public de la facilit d'installation de Linux par rapport  celle de Windows. - 3/5

*Total : 14 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Miyazaki - Bien que ce thme soit fortement inspir de la participation de 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ l'an dernier, le fait que tu aies  chaque fois enrichit tes rponses d'une image approprie est un plus. Par contre, si comme 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ tu avais eu le courage de faire le thme de faon subtile, tu aurais eu un 10 (avec le risque bien entendu qu'on passe  ct). - 8/10
*GrandFather* : L'exercice de style est plutt russi, mais s'appuie trop sur l'usage des images pour pouvoir dcrocher la note maximale. - 7/10

*Total : 15 points*

----------


## GrandFather

Nhaps

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


La premire fois que jai rencontr Minou, il venait de faire deux petites crottes, cela ma surpris quune crature aussi magnifique puisse faire des crottes aussi moches, tellement choquant que jai compltement loup le cadrage de la photo, je nai eu que larrire train de Minou.

*Barsy* : Le chat courait le long de la gouttire, j'ai vu j'ai vu le p'tit trou son... oooooh !!! l'escargot.... - 1/5
*GrandFather* : La photo, c'tait pour montrer sur chatroulette ? - 1/5




> -/\~


Mais aprs stre soulag, je voie que Minou se met en position de chasseur, les fesses releves, le regard vif, ni une ni deux, je saisie ce moment, pour vite rechercher la proie que Minou  reprer.

*Barsy* : Mais non, s'il lve les fesses aprs s'tre soulag, c'est pour que tu l'essuies. - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Cherche pas, elle se trouve dans un placard et ncessite un ouvre-bote - 3/5




> 003


Cest un Koala, clairement en train de manger une feuille deucalyptus, accroch  son arbre, il ne se doute pas que Minou lobserve. Mais que veux Minou ? Le doute mhabite, est-ce le Koala ? Car tant donn que cest galement une crature toute mignonne, peut tre que Minou veux supprimer la concurrence pour le concours international de lanimal le plus kawaii. Ou bien la feuille deucalyptus pour se purger et avoir un organisme propre, et en pleine sant ? Jesprais avoir une rponse dans les secondes qui suivirent.

*Barsy* : Tu donnes ta langue au chat ? - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Le chat domestique tant en Australie une espce importe nuisible, c'est plutt Minou qu'il faudrait supprimer. - 4/5




> )~[#]


				 Cogette 3012 est un dentifrice qui vous assure les dents les plus blanches que votre linge peut tre blanc. Grce  ses extraits deucalyptus cogette 3012 assure un brossage en douceur, pour des gensives fragiles 
				Le logo reprsente le bout dun tube de dentifrice qui dpose la pte  dent sur une brosse  dent.


*Barsy* : La pate  dents, c'est le moyen pour viter le pourrissement Messire !  - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Avec Cogette 3012, vous serez fortiche des ratiches ! - 2/5




> '111


Minou se dresse sur ses pattes, et slance en avant pour attraper sa proie, la grce de lanimal est mouvante, mais son objectif reste encore incertain pour ma part, mais une chose est sr, cest que Minou sait ce quil veut, car sa dtermination est grande.

*Barsy* : Je vois un peu le chat dress sur ses pattes, je vois moins l'lancement... - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Un peu dans ce genre-l ?


				 - 3/5




> |/D^


				Minou bondit alors sur sa proie et lui chipe sa feuille deucalyptus, il se retourne vers le Koala, et  ma grande surprise, une discussion commence entre les deux animaux :
				- Agent Minou, contrle des ressources, cette feuille est l proprit de lentreprise Cogette
				- Agent Koko, contrle qualit, cette feuille doit tre teste
				- Je ne peux vous laisser Miaaaaaaaaooouuuuuu
				- Kraakkrikkrok  moi
				- Miaooo feuille ciseaux miaaaouu gagne
				- Kark
				Mon dcodeur de cris danimaux  eu un disfonctionnement, je nai malheureusement pas pu vous retranscrire leurs propos dans leurs exactitudes, mais une chose est sure, ils vont se battre pour cette feuille.


*Barsy* : Je parie sur le koala. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Dis-moi, cette feuille, tu es sr que c'est de l'eucalyptus ? - 3/5




> /_/|_|-:


Aprs un an de voyage, Lamanou est bien arriv dans ses montagnes. Je tenais  vous tenir au courant car de nombreuses personnes voulaient des informations  son sujet.

*Barsy* : Oui, je commenais d'ailleurs  m'inquiter. Je n'avais plus de nouvelles. - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Et quand Lamanou fach, Lamanou les brise toujours ainsi. - 2/5




> +{<o


				Larchologue de la grotte, o Lapinou a compris le but de son existence, a repris sa passion du tir  larc et va prochainement aller aux jeux olympiques dAtlantis 3018, bonne chance  lui.
				Mais revenons  Minou.


*Barsy* : Tu arrives  voir tout a dans un seul smiley ? Moi j'ai du mal par contre... - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Ca y est, c'est confirm, c'tait pas de l'eucalyptus. - 1/5




> O=O*


Cest un duel au pierre feuille ciseaux qui est en cours, et lheure est venu de la dernire manche. A gauche minou, il sait que les Koala sont fourbes et quil nhsite pas  tricher, cest pour cela que pour cette dernire manche Minou joue papier. Koko quant  lui joua le puit, il se rend compte de sa btise, cur il sait quil a perdu en voulant jouer au plus malin.

*Barsy* : J'aimais bien l'ide du chifoumi mais il y a quelques dtails qui me chiffonnent. D'abord le puit n'existe pas ! Nan mais ! il dsquilibre l'quiprobabilit du jeu. D'autre part sur le smiley j'ai plutt l'impression de voir une pierre oppose  des ciseaux... - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Koko devrait pourtant savoir que les chats ne choisissent jamais les ciseaux, car a se termine en eaux et ils ont papier. - 2/5




> (o)/*


				Victorieux, et en grand fan de Lucky Luke, je prends cette photo de Minou triomphant. Certes une photo vue de derrire o il semblerait que Minou se moque lgrement de Koko en lui montrant son c.
				 Cette histoire ma mu, et me pose des questions sur les vrais rgles du pierre feuille ciseaux, mais galement sur lutilisation des animaux par les entreprises. Pourquoi et dans quel but ? Sur ce je retourne dans ma niche afin de dvelopper les photos 


*Barsy* : Le chat doit tre sur le dos vu que sa queue part d'en dessous de son c... - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Encore une photo de derrire de chat ? Ca vire  l'ide fixe. - 2/5

*Total : 46 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


				C+C
				( C with Classes)


*Barsy* : En fait, ce smiley reprsente la poitrine d'une bonne soeur non ? Elle a de beaux attributs. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : C+C, c'est le C++ pour les dyslexiques ? - 2/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


				|oo| |-o (un couple dans un lit, avec un troisime type dans larmoire) 


*Barsy* : L'ide me plat. Par contre je trouve dommage que le smiley ait besoin d'une explication pour tre compris. Apparemment il a t difficile de fermer l'armoire. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Dommage que l'explication de cette scne d'une pice de boulevard galactique soit ncessaire... - 3/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


				[_] [_]
				[_][_]


*Barsy* : Alors je dirais que c'est certes une imitation du logo de Windows... Oui mais c'est sur 2 lignes... - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Attention, il y a une tuile qui va se casser la g... ! - 2/5

*Total : 15 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Minou - Une bien belle histoire toute mignonne. J'avais trouv a sympathique l'an dernier, il n'y a pas de raison pour que a ne soit pas le cas cette anne. - 7/10
*GrandFather* : Je persiste  penser que cette histoire d'eucalypstus a une drle d'odeur... - 5/10

*Total : 12 points*

----------


## GrandFather

Alvaten

*Les smileys*




> ]%;(


Le schmilblick originel !

*Barsy* : Est-ce que le cheumileublique peut aller dans l'eau ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : On peut le pousser, mais faut pas trop quand mme... - 1/5




> -/\~


Un coucou (Suisse bien videment)

*Barsy* : Pas mal trouv. Mais il ressemble quand mme plus  un coq le coucou... Donc je suis pas sur pour la nationalit. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Ok pour le coucou, mais je penche plus pour une copie chinoise. - 4/5




> 003


La nouveaut du mois du Dorsel Shop

*Barsy* : Des boules de gesha avec des testicules ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Y'a une notice livre avec, parce que l je vois pas bien... - 1/5




> )~[#]


Un sche linge Koendelietzsche

*Barsy* : Petite faute de vocabulaire, le Koendelietzsche est un tendoir et non pas un sche-linge. - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Allez, fais pas ta Vedette... - 2/5




> '111


L'alle barde de drapeau devant de sige de l'ONU

*Barsy* : Je reconnais bien le drapeau du Japon et celui de la Turquie. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Un peu en berne les drapeaux, non ? - 3/5




> |/D^


N'appuyez pas sur le bouton rouge ! ... j'ai dis NON !

*Barsy* : Le bouton rouge Emile ! - 2/5
*GrandFather* : Merde, Roxane, mais sur quel air il va falloir te le rpter !? - 3/5




> /_/|_|-:


Un niveau du jeu Angry Birds

*Barsy* : Il faut avoir jou  Angry Bird pour le voir, mais effectivement c'est ressemblant. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : On voit pas trs bien les micro-transactions, mais j'accepte. - 3/5




> +{<o


Un costard sur son cintre

*Barsy* : Je vois le cintre, mais a me fait plus penser  une robe qu' un costard... - 3/5
*GrandFather* : Trop tendance, le smocking avec la culotte bouffante, j'adre ! - 3/5




> O=O*


La balance de la justice

*Barsy* : C'est Dohko si je me rappelle bien non ? Le smiley n'tait malheureusement pas absolument symtrique, je ne peux mettre la note maximale. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : Trs subversive, la prsence d'un poids supplmentaire d'un ct de la balance. - 4/5




> (o)/*


Une lanceuse de poids Sovitique

*Barsy* : La lanceuse de poids est-allemande, comme vous pouvez le voir c'est une athlte gracieuse et mritante ! - 5/5
*GrandFather* : Elle avait une force  abattre un mur. Ca n'a pas loup... - 4/5

*Total : 60 points*

*Les phrases*




> Reprsentez le langage C++


Segmentation fault

*Barsy* : Si ma mmoire est bonne, ce problme vient d'une erreur d'accs  la mmoire non ? - 1/5
*GrandFather* : Certes, mais ce n'est pas exclusif  ce langage. - 2/5




> Reprsentez le troisime type


^V^

*Barsy* : J'hsite, c'est un vampire ? - 2/5
*GrandFather* : C'est vraiment un alien ? Je connais beaucoup de gens qui ressemblent  cela... - 2/5




> Windows 10 va bientt sortir, aidez Microsoft  concevoir son interface graphique.


[] (oui c'est du flat design)

*Barsy* : Une interface modern UI avec une seule tuile... C'est minimaliste mais c'est pas mal. - 4/5
*GrandFather* : En mme temps, le smiley en 3D reste  inventer. - 3/5

*Total : 14 points*

*Le thme*

*Barsy* : Thme : Aucun - Je n'ai pas russi  identifier le thme s'il y en avait un. - 0/10
*GrandFather* : Si l'absence de thme tait un thme en soi, j'aurais pu mettre une note positive. Mais comme Auteur et ledisciple ont puis toutes les possibilits qu'autorisent la fumiste... pardon, la plaisanterie conceptuelle, je ne peux pas. - 0/10

*Total : 0 points*

----------

